# Uterus Didelphys(2 Uteri, 2 Cervixes) & Preterm Labour, any success stories?



## ChesMik4eva

Hi everyone, I was diagnosed as having a uterus didelphys (2 complete uteri, 2 complete cervixes and a vaginal septum) and am now 13 weeks pregnant with my first.

I spoke with my OB and he informed me that because of the size and shape of my uterus I almost certainly will need a c-section due to the baby not being able to turn around to be head down and the uterus not contracting well and have a much higher risk of going into preterm labour.

I can live with the c-section and the baby being breach, my concern is going into pre-term labour. My fear is delivering at 24 weeks or something, not at all good. Also, I would LOVE to breastfeed and I know that's not possible with a tiny preemie usually.

Does anyone have any experience with this and had a successful pregnancy where they were able to carry to full term or almost?


----------



## misssmith

hello!

this is my first post here but I feel compelled to reply as I also have the condition, however I do not have the vaginal septum :) 

first of all i would just like to say that I carried my baby to full term and delivered by c - section 2 days over her due date!, she was and still is perfectly healthy, just slightly on the small size, as the 2nd uterus limits how big they can grow!

my baby was also not breech, she turned at around 32 weeks, it may of helped that she was small ( 6lb 15oz )so still had space to move :) 

i cant say my pregnancy was easy! I had bleeding every day from week 20, at 30 weeks I had a rather large bleed and there was fears of me going into premature labour. thank goodness it didn't happen and after this bleed I no longer experienced bleeding during pregnancy. as the condition is so rare the doctors couldn't explain it, but they think it is linked to the un pregnant uterus also producing pregnancy hormones!

apart from the bleeding my pregnancy was fine, I had no sickness , no back ache, no cravings ....nothing! 

i would say buy a Doppler as this was a life saver for me, especially if you encounter the same bleeding problem! if I was every worried about the baby I would just listen for its heartbeat, and as long as i could hear that and feel the baby move I was happy :) 

i hope this post was a little bit helpful to you :) but simply yes you can carry a baby full term with this condition, because I have :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Chesmik4eva, I spoke to you in the past as I also have didelphys. There has been a few people that I spoke to in the past on here that went full term or near enough, I hope more people will respod to you but as you know its very rare.
We're officially trying again after the go ahead. My MRI and hysteroscopy last month confirmed that I have didelphys and both wombs are normal size and capable of holding a pregnancy I have been reassured. Things are looking good that your 13 weeks, good luck.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Misssmith, its good to hear another success story. Ive been worried about it all aswell. I've suffered two miscarriages last year and assumed it was my womb, but was told that didelphys does not cause early miscarriages. Sure enough blood tests revealed that I have a blood clotting problem that needs to be treated with low dose aspirin and heparin injections. My last pregnancy at 8 weeks I started bleeding heavy with clots just when my period was due, they scanned me and the baby was fine still with a heartbeat and the bleeding looked to be coming from the other non pregnant side. It was very distressing for me and that what I worry about in a future pregnancy bleeding just like you have mentioned. But Ive read that its common so if any bleeding is experienced then dont assume the worst. Nearly everyone that Ive spoken to on here with didelphys has experienced bleeding. Sadly for me the heartbeat stopped approx one week later at 9 weeks but now I know that its blood clotting that can be treated.
Lorraine


----------



## ChesMik4eva

misssmith said:


> hello!
> 
> this is my first post here but I feel compelled to reply as I also have the condition, however I do not have the vaginal septum :)
> 
> first of all i would just like to say that I carried my baby to full term and delivered by c - section 2 days over her due date!, she was and still is perfectly healthy, just slightly on the small size, as the 2nd uterus limits how big they can grow!
> 
> my baby was also not breech, she turned at around 32 weeks, it may of helped that she was small ( 6lb 15oz )so still had space to move :)
> 
> i cant say my pregnancy was easy! I had bleeding every day from week 20, at 30 weeks I had a rather large bleed and there was fears of me going into premature labour. thank goodness it didn't happen and after this bleed I no longer experienced bleeding during pregnancy. as the condition is so rare the doctors couldn't explain it, but they think it is linked to the un pregnant uterus also producing pregnancy hormones!
> 
> apart from the bleeding my pregnancy was fine, I had no sickness , no back ache, no cravings ....nothing!
> 
> i would say buy a Doppler as this was a life saver for me, especially if you encounter the same bleeding problem! if I was every worried about the baby I would just listen for its heartbeat, and as long as i could hear that and feel the baby move I was happy :)
> 
> i hope this post was a little bit helpful to you :) but simply yes you can carry a baby full term with this condition, because I have :)

Thanks for responding, my doctor scared me by saying it's possible to go into labour at 28 weeks. That is my biggest fear and not being able to breastfeed because my baby will be too prem and won't be able to latch.

But it's good to hear that you've had success with it and gives me some reassurance. 

Even if I was to go into preterm labour, it's still possible to delay it for a few weeks isn't it?


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi Chesmik4eva, I spoke to you in the past as I also have didelphys. There has been a few people that I spoke to in the past on here that went full term or near enough, I hope more people will respod to you but as you know its very rare.
> We're officially trying again after the go ahead. My MRI and hysteroscopy last month confirmed that I have didelphys and both wombs are normal size and capable of holding a pregnancy I have been reassured. Things are looking good that your 13 weeks, good luck.

Hi yes I do remember talking to you. Thanks for responding and yes it is rare, which is why it's a bit hard finding much out on the net. 

Really good to hear that you're all clear to try and I truly hope you get you're BFP very soon. Really out of all the womb abnormalities having what we have is the best outcome. I haven't had any problems whatsoever, no bleeding or anything. I've had my 12 week scan and baby was growing perfectly.

Let me know how you get on and I wish you the best.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I will keep you posted on how I get on. Im keen to follow your progress aswell, Im sure everything will continue to go great. Its great when I find others with didelphys, Ive trawled through previous posts on here to read all of the success stories and spoke to several woman which reassures me. Good luck x


----------



## kim_09

Hi, i also have uterus didelphys (2 uteri only) and found out at my 5month scan. The doctors also warned me of preterm labour which scared the hell out of me to say the least. But i've made it to 31 weeks so far and hoping to continue for much longer. I never experienced any bleeding at all but i did have constant pelvic pressure from around 20weeks which was scary but the doctors seemed to think everything was fine. For the last few days the pressure has eased up which has been a real relief. My doctor has put me on partial bed rest from 28 weeks and your doctor may or may not tell you to do the same. Either way just take it easy, no lifting etc and you should be fine. I've read alot of success stories online and it's very reassuring.


----------



## kim_09

It's always nice to find other people in the same situation. Goodluck with your pregnancy :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Kim, great news to hear your so far along with no bleeding aswell, you've no idea how encouraging I find it to hear these stories from others with didelphys. I reckon theres more people out there with didelphys that we all realise, some that dont even know they have it. As you've said they only discovered it at your 5 month scan! These posts give me encouragement that blood clotting has been the sole reason for my miscarriages and nothing to do with my double womb. Its been quite a shock this year to learn about my two wombs and also that I only have one kidney. My left kidney is missing and I have one enlarged right kidney. Ive also been told that my kidney function will be monitored throughout pregnancy as it can affect your kidneys apparently. Every post that I read makes me less nervous and worried about it all.
Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy x


----------



## ChesMik4eva

kim_09 said:


> Hi, i also have uterus didelphys (2 uteri only) and found out at my 5month scan. The doctors also warned me of preterm labour which scared the hell out of me to say the least. But i've made it to 31 weeks so far and hoping to continue for much longer. I never experienced any bleeding at all but i did have constant pelvic pressure from around 20weeks which was scary but the doctors seemed to think everything was fine. For the last few days the pressure has eased up which has been a real relief. My doctor has put me on partial bed rest from 28 weeks and your doctor may or may not tell you to do the same. Either way just take it easy, no lifting etc and you should be fine. I've read alot of success stories online and it's very reassuring.

Hi kim, great to hear that you've made it this far and I hope you get to hang in there a while yet. Sounds like everything is going really well though. 

I think I know the pressure you're talking about I've only just started feeling a full pushing feeling right near my pregnant uterus. It was much worse after sex the other day, not painful but just a pressure and feeling like it was pushing against something. It might just be cos its a little more crowded in there than most? Have you discussed what you'll do for delivery ? Because you don't have a vaginal septum you should be ok to deliver naturally fingers crossed. 
Wishing you all the best an I'd love to stay updated with how you go. Good luck xx


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi Kim, great news to hear your so far along with no bleeding aswell, you've no idea how encouraging I find it to hear these stories from others with didelphys. I reckon theres more people out there with didelphys that we all realise, some that dont even know they have it. As you've said they only discovered it at your 5 month scan! These posts give me encouragement that blood clotting has been the sole reason for my miscarriages and nothing to do with my double womb. Its been quite a shock this year to learn about my two wombs and also that I only have one kidney. My left kidney is missing and I have one enlarged right kidney. Ive also been told that my kidney function will be monitored throughout pregnancy as it can affect your kidneys apparently. Every post that I read makes me less nervous and worried about it all.
> Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy x

I would most likely say the blood clotting would have been the reason for miscarriage and not your womb. It's really no different to a normal womb except for the size usually and that shouldn't be an issue until further along in the pregnancy. Sounds like you havent had much trouble falling pregnant either? Because my doctor mentioned when I was diagnosed that my issue would be figuring out which side I was ovulating on and then having sex on the right side (becos of the septum) but that wasn't a problem in the end. 

The kidney thing is apparently very common with didelphys as your kidneys and reproductive organs develop at the same time during pregnancy so if there's abnormalities with one there can be abnormalities with the other. Did your doc say its an issue? 

Please keep me updated with your progress, I wish you the best! X


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, the doctor didnt seem overly concerned about the kidney issue but just mentioned that it should be monitored in pregnancy as it affects your kidneys. I reckon my one kidney is healthy enough though as I dont think Ive ever even had a urine infection or anything!
My consultant said at my hysteroscopy that my right womb seems to be the dominant one and the lining was perfect in there but as much as the left womb was also full size the lining was minimal. I really think that I ovulated on the left side last month and that it couldnt implant properly. I kept feeling ovulation pains on the left. We used the clearblue fertility monitor and Im certain that an egg fertilised but couldnt implant well as my period was a couple of days late and I had every pregnany symptom just like I did last time around..sore boobs, light cramping and heartburn. I think it may have been a chemical pregnancy! I was really disapointed when my period came but we'll just need to try again this month and hope that the right side ovulates. Thats where my last pregnancy was in the right womb so I know it works! I think I got a bit cocky with the fertility monitor as it worked first time both times we used it last year so I really thought it would have again!
Lorraine


----------



## kim_09

Thanks :) I too have only one kidney but have known since i was 7years old.. strange how they only picked up on the double uterus until now seeing as though there is a link between kidney and uterus abnormalities. I even had many scans done when i was a teen because of painful periods :shrug:

It took my husband and i a few months to conceive and after reading info on the net, i realised that we were lucky to fall pregnant so quickly.. but lately i've read many other women have too so its so great to hear! Justkeeptryin, I'm sorry it didn't work out this month for you but hopefully you'll get that bfp very soon! 

ChesMik4eva- I haven't discussed the delivery plan in detail with my doctor but he seems to be more inclined for a ceserean deliver. I will discuss this more at my next appointment though. I was hoping for a vaginal birth and seeing as though baby is in the head down position, it is looking positive!

I had an internal ultrasound today and everything is well.. baby is a few days behind in growth but the doctor says that is still fine. Cervix has increased to 3cm. At 28 weeks it was 2.5cm and the doctor was a little worried and told me to rest as much as possible. So it was all good news today.

I'll keep you all updated as much as i can as i know it's hard to find alot of info on UD.. it always helps to read other women's experiences and i'm interested in how everything works out for both of you too.


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi, the doctor didnt seem overly concerned about the kidney issue but just mentioned that it should be monitored in pregnancy as it affects your kidneys. I reckon my one kidney is healthy enough though as I dont think Ive ever even had a urine infection or anything!
> My consultant said at my hysteroscopy that my right womb seems to be the dominant one and the lining was perfect in there but as much as the left womb was also full size the lining was minimal. I really think that I ovulated on the left side last month and that it couldnt implant properly. I kept feeling ovulation pains on the left. We used the clearblue fertility monitor and Im certain that an egg fertilised but couldnt implant well as my period was a couple of days late and I had every pregnany symptom just like I did last time around..sore boobs, light cramping and heartburn. I think it may have been a chemical pregnancy! I was really disapointed when my period came but we'll just need to try again this month and hope that the right side ovulates. Thats where my last pregnancy was in the right womb so I know it works! I think I got a bit cocky with the fertility monitor as it worked first time both times we used it last year so I really thought it would have again!
> Lorraine

Do you have a vaginal septum? I do and the doctor told me it would be harder to conceive as you have to have sex on the right side be ovulating there too. I was lucky though an it only took 3 months. Just keep at it and I'm sure you'll ovulate on the right soon. It can be disheartening when you get your period but if you have conceived before then you obviously do ovulate on both sides so once you conceive it's just an issue with the clotting. With your previous miscarriages were you on treatment for you sticky blood? If not and you are now you have a much better chance of your next bean sticking around :) really hoping it does. You'll have to send me a message when you get you BFP.

You are probably already doing this but when we conceived it was the only month we had sex every single day 5 days before I was supposed to ovulate and 3 days after. And I would put a pillow under my butt and elevate my legs for around 15-20 minutes after sex. 

Good luck to you 
Xx


----------



## ChesMik4eva

kim_09 said:


> Thanks :) I too have only one kidney but have known since i was 7years old.. strange how they only picked up on the double uterus until now seeing as though there is a link between kidney and uterus abnormalities. I even had many scans done when i was a teen because of painful periods :shrug:
> 
> It took my husband and i a few months to conceive and after reading info on the net, i realised that we were lucky to fall pregnant so quickly.. but lately i've read many other women have too so its so great to hear! Justkeeptryin, I'm sorry it didn't work out this month for you but hopefully you'll get that bfp very soon!
> 
> ChesMik4eva- I haven't discussed the delivery plan in detail with my doctor but he seems to be more inclined for a ceserean deliver. I will discuss this more at my next appointment though. I was hoping for a vaginal birth and seeing as though baby is in the head down position, it is looking positive!
> 
> I had an internal ultrasound today and everything is well.. baby is a few days behind in growth but the doctor says that is still fine. Cervix has increased to 3cm. At 28 weeks it was 2.5cm and the doctor was a little worried and told me to rest as much as possible. So it was all good news today.
> 
> I'll keep you all updated as much as i can as i know it's hard to find alot of info on UD.. it always helps to read other women's experiences and i'm interested in how everything works out for both of you too.

That's strange, I had really painful periods as well. From the time I started getting them I would have the worst pain and have to take strong pain killers to stop it, otherwise I literally couldn't get out of bed. Once I went on the pill it really helped though.

Well that's great that the baby is head down, my doctor told me thats half the problem because of our uterus shape the baby won't be able to turn around to engage. But if they're already head down then you should be able to request a natural delivery and obviously if things don't progress proceed with the c-section. Up to you though! :)

So when you were 28 weeks did you have threatened labour or just a slightly dilated cervix? Were there signs that it started to dilate? Also, what type of bedrest were you put on? Did you have to stop work? Sorry for all the questions I would just like to be aware of what might happen. 

Thanks x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

ChesMik4eva said:


> Do you have a vaginal septum? I do and the doctor told me it would be harder to conceive as you have to have sex on the right side be ovulating there too. I was lucky though an it only took 3 months. Just keep at it and I'm sure you'll ovulate on the right soon. It can be disheartening when you get your period but if you have conceived before then you obviously do ovulate on both sides so once you conceive it's just an issue with the clotting. With your previous miscarriages were you on treatment for you sticky blood? If not and you are now you have a much better chance of your next bean sticking around :) really hoping it does. You'll have to send me a message when you get you BFP.
> 
> You are probably already doing this but when we conceived it was the only month we had sex every single day 5 days before I was supposed to ovulate and 3 days after. And I would put a pillow under my butt and elevate my legs for around 15-20 minutes after sex.
> 
> Good luck to you
> Xx

Hi, I have an upper 1/3 vaginal septum thats why Ive never even suspected that I was different. Only when you get high up there you have feel a septum and you can go straight up ahead which leads to my right side or it branches off to the left side womb. 
My first miscarriage was early at 5 weeks I only knew for a week that I was pregnant then started heavily bleeding. Then I started taking a low dose aspirin a day and fell pregnant 2 weeks after the miscarriage and I thought things were going great as I had an early scan at 6 weeks and saw the heartbeat. Then at 8 weeks when my period was due I started heavy bleeding with clots and told that Id miscarried. I cried my heart out but went for a scan the next day and the baby was still there with a strong heartbeat. They said teh bleed was coming from the non pregnant side - which now makes sense. I had a total of 4 scans where everything was fine, then I had more bleeding and the heartbeat stopped at 9 weeks. So Im certain that the aspirin worked to an extent to allow me to get that far but not enough to thin the blood. As much as its not ideal Im glad that they discovered the underlying problem to be blood clotting as I think itd be worse if they could find no reason. Next time I fall pregnant they will scan me at 6 weeks and if theres a heartbeat they will start the injections and also progesterone as Ive pushed for that aswell. Ive read great success stories from people with this blood clotting issue. Whereby they have had several miscarriages but are absolutely fine when they start the blood thinners.
Im really glas aswell that you both have mentioned not having any bleeding as I just assumed that this will def. happen when the other side is due a period and its very frightening so hopefully its not a certainty that it will happen.
I was laughing about your comment about elevating your legs afterwards, Ive already been doing that , haha the bizarre things that we'll do. I done that last time when I got my BFP aswell! I genuinely think that I ovulated on my left and cant really have sex on that side as its totally veered off to the side past the septum. My right womb is straight up ahead.
I will def. let you know when I get my BFP, Im on CD8 just now due to ovulate on day 18! 
Lorraine x


----------



## kim_09

Yeah I was the same on the pill, it helped me a lot. 

At 28 weeks they said my cervix had shortened to 25mm and doctor said that was borderline (anything lower and he would be very worried) so he just told me light activities only and to rest a lot. Im still okay to do most things just lifting and too much exercise is out of the question. Well my husband and I recently moved interstate (Sydney to WA :) ) so I left my job and now currently studying. In a way it was good timing. I dont know how I would have managed back at my old job lifting and being on my feet all day. The only worrying symptoms Ive had is the strong pressure down low but not sure if thats related.. it could be, but my doctor couldnt really answer that. 

Justkeeptryin- I hope the blood thinners do their job, Im sure you will have a sticky bean in no time. When ttc I was also putting a pillow under my butt and raising my legs.. I guess it works! haha


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, thanks. Its most def got to be the blood clotting problem and not my womb as it is not related to early miscarriages at all having UD. The doctors have emphasised that to me so Im not even worrying about my womb going to be a problem, Im hopeful that will be fine.

Just speaking of periods, mines arent overly painful, I do get quite bad cramping on the first heaviest day but dont even really need to take painkillers. Its more the heaviness that bothers me, my periods are very heavy with clots and I just assumed that its normal but now that they have explained to me that I have two linings shedding each month it totally makes sense. Also I've read online now that people with UD had noticed that tampons didnt work, this was the same with me, I always wondered why I was still leaking through! A lot of things make sense now. My periods are regular though thats one good thing as teh two wombs must be in sync with each other. Ive read other people say that they would get two periods a month and bleed two weeks out of 4, that wouldnt be good!


----------



## ChesMik4eva

That's helpful that you moved, and just FYI I'm from Australia too, all the way up north in Darwin. I'm a legal secretary so my job doesn't really involve anything physically tough, although I'm REALLY struggling to make it through the day with all the fatigue. I literally can't concentrate at all! 
Hopefully everything is smooth with the rest of your pregnancy, maybe the pressure you're feeling is just because it's a little more crowded in there than normal. Also, your other uterus will be filled with a thick pregnancy lining that will shed after you have your baby. Expect a REALLY heavy thick period after you give birth.

Haha the good old pillow under the butt. Does the trick!

Justkeeptryin - You're so right about the periods making sense when you find out about UD, I never understood how super tampons weren't catching everything! Luckily I never had them bleed at separate times either. Good that you are fully informed about your body and all the options, and I agree, don't worry about your womb.


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi, thanks. Its most def got to be the blood clotting problem and not my womb as it is not related to early miscarriages at all having UD. The doctors have emphasised that to me so Im not even worrying about my womb going to be a problem, Im hopeful that will be fine.
> 
> Just speaking of periods, mines arent overly painful, I do get quite bad cramping on the first heaviest day but dont even really need to take painkillers. Its more the heaviness that bothers me, my periods are very heavy with clots and I just assumed that its normal but now that they have explained to me that I have two linings shedding each month it totally makes sense. Also I've read online now that people with UD had noticed that tampons didnt work, this was the same with me, I always wondered why I was still leaking through! A lot of things make sense now. My periods are regular though thats one good thing as teh two wombs must be in sync with each other. Ive read other people say that they would get two periods a month and bleed two weeks out of 4, that wouldnt be good!

Hi, just wanted to check in with you and see how you're going? Any sign of that BFP yet?!

Still thinking of you. :hugs:


----------

